# Rambo99's Ramadan Log



## rambo99 (Jun 23, 2014)

About a week left before Ramadan starts, and I will be fasting for the entire month. This log will be to track my progress and document my findings. I have fasted for many, many years. Some years I gained weight (flab) some years I lost weight. Last year I went from roughly 220lbs to 200lbs during the month of Ramadan, I trained but didn't really track my diet or anything and was shocked at the results.

The goal this year is a recomp during this month. If you guys have followed my previous logs you know that I do not do anything in an "orderly" or "conventional" fashion, meaning what I say here in the start may change depending on how I feel. Nothing is written in stone except for the goal of building lean muscle and dropping unwanted fat.

My current stats are 5'5" and hovering around 185lbs. My current diet consists of 4 meals, 2000 cals at 200g of protein, 44g of fat, and 200g of carbs. Days that I have less carbs I have more fats and vice versa. This is up from the 1600 cals I was running during the contest. Currently my strength and stamina in the gym has sky rocketed since upping my cals and carbs. I am hitting set after set with the heavier weights I was using before the cut. Also my muscle fullness and vascularity has gone up. I'm being complimented, asked questions, and envied a bit.

Goal during Ramadan is to have 3-4 meals, the eating window is very short. Therefore before sunrise, I will have a small meal with high protein and moderate carbs with an additional shake. Then at Iftar (sunset) I will have a larger meal consisting of a decent amount of carbs. I will then workout a couple hours later and then have a shake before bed. The two shakes alone are 600 cals, therefore I believe I can keep my intake close to what it is at now between 1800 to 2000 cals at 40% protein, 40% carbs, and 20% fats.

My training style may shift slightly to a strength training type of workouts. I will probably do some cardio a few times a week. Currently I am doing alot of sets of compound movements and then incorporating a number of isolation exercises, I may stick to that I'll see it's a bro split that I have ran for years.

Will post pics soon of myself as well as foods, etc. Thanks to anyone who follows.

Disclaimer: I am not here to argue religion or politics, etc. Yes, I am Muslim and have my own beliefs. So please respect my beliefs as I respect yours and keep any comments regarding these subjects to yourself. This is a log not the place and time for that type of thing. Thank you.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 23, 2014)

Today I had a very intense arm day. My biceps and forearms were literally going numb at one point, one of my buddy's at the gym told me to slow down. I felt great, was hitting set after set workout after workout with barely any breaks. I seem to always forget the workouts that I did but I'll try to list them below.

HS preacher curls 4 sets, 5th set was a drop set dropping the weight every few reps till I can pump some more
DB skull crushers to barbell skull crushers 6 sets, lighter weight was with DBs and heavier was with Barbell, got to a 45lb plate on each side which I believe is 115 if my weight of the bar is right
One arm db preachers 4 sets
Straight bar curls 6 sets
Dips 4 sets
DB tricep kickbacks 3 sets
Cable tricep kickdowns 3 sets
Hammer curls 4 sets
DB curls 3 sets
Dips to failure 1 set

No cardio.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2014)

Allahu akbar!

Subbed


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks brother. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 24, 2014)

Late night pic I took yesterday after dinner.







This was the meal. 9oz of steak total with a little bit of cheese.






Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 24, 2014)

Got into the gym later then usual today, I actually had 10oz of chicken breast and a cup of black beans preworkout. I was hungry and ate it in literally 5 mins, well not the best idea. I was walking around pregnant.

Still hit 9 exercises, different variations of rows, pulldowns, deadlifts, etc. Around 36 total sets I would say. Hard to keep track while running around hitting one thing after another. Felt pretty strong but the food was irritating my stomach.  Now I know during Ramadan to keep at least an hour post meal before hitting the gym.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 24, 2014)

You ate all of that and did dead lifts within an hour?!  I'd be puking all over with such a short gap.

what is the water intake like?  Can you drink during the day, or no drinking either?  I don't know the rules of Ramadan, so curious how water fits in.  Any gear during this?


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 24, 2014)

No water during the fast, one of the reasons why I will workout after I break my fast. 

Yea it was not fun being that full lol I did not feel like puking at all just felt full, hard to breathe.

No gear thru this, just trt.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 24, 2014)

I will drink at least a gallon during my eating window to stay hydrated throughout the day.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

185.6lbs this morning. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

183.2lbs this morning.  Hit legs last night. 

Leg curls 7 sets
Leg extensions 7 sets
Hack squat 4 sets
Leg press 5 sets
Seated calf raises 7 sets

Lots of drop sets and some pyramid sets. Legs were smoked and jumpy by the end.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

Chest today

Incline bench 5 sets
Incline heavy db flies 3 sets
Incline db press 4 sets
Pec fly machine 4 sets
HS incline press 4 sets
Cable crossovers 3 sets
Cardio 20 mins

Lots of reps on these and last set was always a drop set. Really got my chest pumping.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pic of last meal, 10.5oz of chicken breast, a 1/3 cup of black beans, and a couple handfuls of veggies.






Took a quick selfie lol.






Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Boulders today!!! One of my favorite muscle group, when I first started my delts always slightly lagged. I hit them hard, twice a week at times to bring them up and man am I happy where they are at now. Started with DB overhead press, went to failure on pretty much every set. Then grabbed some lighter DBs and hit some lateral raises till I couldn't raise my arms. HS overhead press, attacked that. Upright rows, barbell shrugs, more overhead press (behind the neck) on the smith machine, DB shrugs, back to lateral raises with cables. My delts were smoked by now but not done yet, jumped on a "run the rack" DB lateral raises 30s to failure, 25s to failure, 20s to failure, and finished with 15s to failure. 8 exercises at 4 to 6 sets each with almost always doing dropsets. I can't workout anymore without doing dropsets, I hate stopping after failure so I just grab a lighter weight and keep going.

Jumped on the elliptical for 15mins.

Tomorrow is the first day of Ramadan. So here it is, I will be fasting from 3:30 am to 8:30 pm. I'm going to wake up at around 2 am and have a nice meal and shake. At 8:30 pm I will break my fast with a medium sized meal, good amount of protein and carbs. I will then hit the gym at around 10 pm on weekdays and then have a shake post-workout. On weekends since my gym closes early I have two choices, one take those days off which I am not a fan of at all or two workout fasted around 7 so that afterwards I break my fast with a post-workout meal. The second choice sounds more appealing to me and I have done it in the past so I am not concerned with dehydration, etc. I know my body and how it functions during fasting.

Tomorrow will be practice as far as diet. I have planned out what to eat but not sure if the macros will be correct or not. So the first week will be experimenting with the two meals and two shakes. I may have to add a snack post-workout with the shake in order to get in some extra calories. I will play it by ear and see.


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Pic of last meal, 10.5oz of chicken breast, a 1/3 cup of black beans, and a couple handfuls of veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn looks like you are leaning out even more,  What are you currently running?


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok so first meal of the day.

5 egg whites, 2 turkey sausages, a plain bagel, and a bowl of special k yogurt and fruit cereal with a cup of 2% milk.






Macros are 12g of fat, 60g of protein, and 94g of carbs. A total of 735 cals.

Will down a 300cal, 50g protein shake before I hit the sack. Drinking plenty of water, I have taken 5 pisses in the past hour lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 28, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Damn looks like you are leaning out even more,  What are you currently running?



Thanks man. Cruise mode now, I'm still hitting the diet and training hard brother so still seeing changes. I'm feeling better overall lately too so been hitting the training even harder then before to be honest.  

Now that I am fasting, we will see where I can take my physique. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Thanks man. Cruise mode now, I'm still hitting the diet and training hard brother so still seeing changes. I'm feeling better overall lately too so been hitting the training even harder then before to be honest.
> 
> Now that I am fasting, we will see where I can take my physique.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk




The fast is sunrise to sunset correct?  And its no food or water right?  Thats tough i give you props but it should actually be good for your digestive system to give it a break and by fasting your insulin levels will be in the tank so natural GH production should be nice and high, If you have any peptide experience i would run some IPAM or GHRP-2 to take advantage of those low insulin levels during the day.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes that is correct, sunrise to sunset no food or water. No never ran peptides before, may look into it. thanks.


----------



## tech123 (Jun 28, 2014)

As wr wb brother. Subbed.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 28, 2014)

tech123 said:


> As wr wb brother. Subbed.



Walakumislam, thanks for following.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 28, 2014)

New low this morning!! 182.4lbs.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just got back from the gym, arms today. Did a number of variations of bicep and tricep workouts alternating between the muscles for the most part. Since I couldn't have water I am feeling a bit thirsty, especially since I'm used to gulping down a ton between sets. Shouldn't be a prob as I break my fast in about 45 mins. I was surprised as I kept up to my usual tempo. At first I was taking it slow since I didn't know how I was going to react being the first day and all but after a while I got into my usual assault.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 29, 2014)

184.6lbs this morning. 

Legs today

Started with some squats. Attempted a PR but felt my bad knee giving in and I didn't eant it to wreck my workout so I went back up. Standing calf raises, stiff leg deads, leg press, barbell and db lunges, and HS calf machine.

Felt good, worked out sort of early since my gym closes early today. 3hrs till I break my fast and feeling fine so far.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 29, 2014)

Some post workout leg pics....
















Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 30, 2014)

One observation, I have been overeating when I break my fast. I just shove food down like a barbarian. Yea I'm hungry but I end up eating beyond hunger satisfaction, just eating to eat. I need to stop that, last night my meal was so big that this morning I woke up still felt full and just had some water and skipped the breakfast. I have been overdoing the protein and carbs, been getting around 70 grams of protein and over 100g of carbs. I need to slow down and portion myself back down. It's hard getting used to at first but I will have to work at it.

Today was the first day of breaking my fast and then waiting an hour and having a late workout. I felt good, did back and was able to get a great pump. I usually don't get a super good pump like this on back days. I decided to take 40mgs of tadafil preworkout, and that definitely helped achieve the pump. Water intake has been good, I piss regularly during the day and do not get thirsty much. My 8:30 pm meal is the only issue I see right now that i need to work at.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 1, 2014)

Only had 1500cals today, less carbs only 100g instead of 200g. Still hit my 200g protein intake. I feel much better and less bloated. My eating window is small so trying to fit in 2000cals may not be feasible, I felt uncomfortable trying to sleep last night. Basically I had two meals, each with 50gs of carbs and 50gs of protein and two 50g protein shakes.

I trained chest today and felt great. I hit my max on bench for reps and then drop setted down in stages till I got to one plate. Had a huge chest pump, feels good to be working out with heavy weight again. I regained my strength and some since my recent cut for the transformation contest. Got in a good 25 sets total, lots of dropsets. I finished off with incline bench on the smith machine, what I like about this is if I set it up right it literally only targets my chest and my tri's and delts are out of the exercise. Huge pump, felt great!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 3, 2014)

I dropped some weight pretty hard the past few days. Eating 100-150g of carbs. I slept through this morning and didn't get to eat. Was looking pretty flat. Weighed myself after work 176.8lbs, couldn't believe it...so I weighed myself after my workout and meal, 180.4lbs. I'm still leaning out more and more by the day, and the fasting is helping that.


----------



## Soujerz (Jul 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I dropped some weight pretty hard the past few days. Eating 100-150g of carbs. I slept through this morning and didn't get to eat. Was looking pretty flat. Weighed myself after work 176.8lbs, couldn't believe it...so I weighed myself after my workout and meal, 180.4lbs. I'm still leaning out more and more by the day, and the fasting is helping that.



So with the fast from sunrise to sunset, you basically get 1 meal pre sunrise? and then how many after sunset before going to sleep?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Meal and shake pre-sunrise. Then meal and then a couple hours later a shake and maybe a snack post-sunrise.


----------



## Soujerz (Jul 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Meal and shake pre-sunrise. Then meal and then a couple hours later a shake and maybe a snack post-sunrise.



Yeesh this whole ramadan thing is not very conducive to bbing.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 4, 2014)

No its not convenient really basically I'm just holding on to my muscle, buidling strength, and losing fat so far. So its not too bad but lots of workarounds, etc. Not convenient at all.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 5, 2014)

Damn, no water during fast, couldn't do it! What are your tricks? I drink over a gallon to keep my abs from sticking to my spine, also I often feel sick during last hours of the fast. 
Lost 12lbs in 2 weeks with 18h fast/ day.


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 5, 2014)

I drink lots of water up until the last minute before I go to bed brother. I basically binge on water all through the eating window even if I'm constantly urininating I keep drinking. I wake up several times to pee but after a while my body holds on to the water, that way even if I train I stay hyrdated. Plus I know I can't drink any so thirst is not even on my mind. If my mouth gets dry,  I just gargle with some water. That's acceptable. 

Lots of it is mental, the mind can achieve what the body can't. One of the most valuable things I get out of Ramadan is the will power, strength,  and discipline it teaches me. I become very mentally strong during this time.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 5, 2014)

How do you feel sick Dannie? Is it nausea? Are you drinking lots of fluids to try and suppress the hunger?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 11, 2014)

I know I have been slacking on the updates but I have been soo busy. Between work, cooking, training, etc. Everything has been going well, tomorrow is half way through Ramadan already and honestly other then some frustration at work it has been pretty good so far. I am still slamming the weights like an animal, I have been working out an hour to an hour and a half after I eat. Preworkout I drink coffee and I sip on jack3d during the workout, I have maintained strength and size and I honestly think I am looking better by the day. I had to drop calories down to around 1500 to eat comfortably, the eating window is just too small. I have my meal at 830 pm then I workout at 930-10pm till about 11-1130pm, then I have a postworkout shake and then a small postworkout meal consisting of mostly carbs. Sometimes instead of the meal I make a 730 calorie shake consisting of an egg, a cup of blueberries, a cup and a half of milk, a tbsp of pb, and two scoops of whey. I look more vascular and have upped my carbs a little during the 830pm meal when I break my fast. It has given me decent amounts of energy and power during training. I get extremely vascular during my workouts and after. Cray veins I have never seen before, yesterday my delts and traps looked like they were going to pop. What is boggling my mind is I am taking in less protein and more carbs then before and I am feeling great and believe I am building muscle, pretty much the recomp I was shooting for.

I'll try and post some pics in a few and keep this updated best I can.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 11, 2014)

Chest the other day.







Shoulders yesterday.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 16, 2014)

Destroyed legs yesterday. Was out of the gym for 3 days, a well needed break. I noticed I have been tired during the day lately, I've been falling asleep alot during the day at work, before I eat just sitting there I begin to dose off. I'm not sure if it's a combination of peptides and fasting or what's going on but it's getting pretty hard to stay awake during the day. I did notice after I eat I am g2g.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 21, 2014)

I see sme good results, look at the veins popping. 
What anabolics are you currently running? How much weight have you lost in those 3 weeks?



rambo99 said:


> How do you feel sick Dannie? Is it nausea? Are you drinking lots of fluids to try and suppress the hunger?


Yes its nausea feeling I was getting about 14 hours into my fast. It disappears as soon as I get some food in me though. I also found that a can or two of sugar free soda solves the problem - my body must have just been craving for food.
Also I noticed that as long as keep myself busy I can go 20 hours without any food.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm on test cyp currently. Vascularity keeps increasing,  back of my forearm is getting vascular and I never saw veins there before. As soon as I pick up a weight i see veins everywhere,  in spots I never saw them before.

Not sure about weight loss, last time bi checked it was around 8lbs.

The key to fasting is staying busy imo. I've been eating kind of shitty lately. I plan to get back on track this week. I've also missed a couple days of training but my body still aches from the brutal sessions I have on training days.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pic from this weekend.


----------



## Montego (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking good bo.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 23, 2014)

^ Damn right! 
Here's a picture of our Rambo from 3 months ago. Great progress dude!





Another pics form 4 months ago:


----------



## Montego (Jul 23, 2014)

AWESOME stuff. Gets me even more excited for my first cycle.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol thanks guys! Dannie those pics are motivation to keep tearing shit up! Man the progress is awesome,  thanks for reminding me of it all. One tends to forget after a while the accomplishments they have achieved.


----------



## uberdawg (Jul 24, 2014)

Rambo I've been following your log.. Amazing transformation brother. You have dropped a tremendous about of BF. Just curious. Are you using AMA gears. I wasnt sure.... The AMA pic says March.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 24, 2014)

Rambo is Uncle Z believer now. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 24, 2014)

uberdawg said:


> Rambo I've been following your log.. Amazing transformation brother. You have dropped a tremendous about of BF. Just curious. Are you using AMA gears. I wasnt sure.... The AMA pic says March.


No that was for the ama contest I was not running their gear, I was running hot garbage back then.....I'm now cruising on a special brew DQ did for Crimson, but I won't be using them anymore....

Not bashing them the gear is good but they have had some serious issues lately. I have a stash of steel gears stuff Dannie hooked me up with and I have more on the way from them once I send Dannie the payment I owe him 

Long story short, I will be running steel gears products going forward, follow me after this log to see where I go. This transformation so far was done with hard training and hard dieting. It's only the beginning. With high quality gear from steelgear I'm taking it to the next level!!

Thanks for the kind words brother.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 24, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Rambo is Uncle Z believer now.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


Lololol don't get me started brother...


----------



## uberdawg (Jul 24, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Lololol don't get me started brother...



Yeah. I saw how that went down! LMAO


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 24, 2014)

uberdawg said:


> Yeah. I saw how that went down! LMAO


You already know then brother haha


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hit some chest today, still eating garbage. I have to get my diet back in check asap honestly. I don't want to make shitty diet a habit! 

Chest was pumped like crazy, by the end of the session I could barely do the motions regardless of how light the weight was!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 24, 2014)

lol....apparently fasting is good for you


----------



## Dannie (Jul 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol....apparently fasting is good for you


You should try it KOS, you will either get ripped like rambo or skinny and not-big like me 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...s-Weight-Loss-Log-with-help-of-Roid-Cut-Stack


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 24, 2014)

when i diet its kind of that way....which i am again now


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol....apparently fasting is good for you



Thanks, everyone thinks they will lose muscle fasting. I dropped bf and made some gains, the recomp I was aiming for basically.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Pic from this weekend.




SEXY!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> SEXY!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 25, 2014)

Looking a lot leaner. Good Job.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks brother.

This has all been without any cardio either, that's the perk of fasting!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hit back today pretty hard, tried to take a good pic but the best I got was this shit quality one for now.







It doesn't do me justice, the blurr in the pic takes away from the definition I see in my back now.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 27, 2014)

Weight this morning was 185.6lbs. Weird that it's up but I have been noticing some water retention these past few days and belly doesn't look as lean. Back to tracking macros, today was last day of Ramadan.

Hit shoulders pretty hard, real intense training. Will report tomorrow morning with final weight and results over the past month of fasting.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Weight this morning is 183.8lbs. This is it. The fasting is over. Today had a huge 700 cal breakfast. Shooting for 2000 cals going forward at 40% protein, 30% carbs, and 30% fats. I lowered my carbs and upped my fats.

The results of this Ramadan fast are pretty incredible in my opinion. I have remained around the same weight in the end but am leaner and bigger. I'm seeing more vascularity, more separation, and overall My muscles are looking fuller and bigger especially after taking in some carbs. During the fast I would look slightly depleted since I had nothing in my system but after meals I would fill out nicely. It has been a nice little recomp and some great results for only 4 weeks. I plan to continue recomping but without fasting. I'm going back to my 4 meal diet.

For those of you who followed and supported, than you very much. If anyone is interested in continuing to follow, please be on the lookout as I will be running more logs with gear abuse involved.

I'll get some final pics up soon.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Some pics, after meal and no pump.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 28, 2014)

By the way I forgot to mention, that I actually ended Ramadan stronger then I began. I have added about 50lbs to my squat, 50lbs to my deadlift, and 30lbs to my incline bench. This is all working sets, I have not attempted any one rep maxes and honestly don't care for them. I have also added weight to alot of the isolation movements but I don't keep track of those very well all I know is I have been utilizing the max dbs at my gym alot.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 28, 2014)

Looking great, Impressive changes. Now go carb-up and add another 10lbs on your lifts. 

No pump huh? I see those 15lbs dumbbells in the background.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks brother!

Lmao those are my wife's 10lbers, I should have used them to pump up lol


----------



## s2h (Jul 28, 2014)

If you got improved results from fasting why not stick with it?...IM isn't my cup of tea but some find it very successful....

Pictures clearly show good improvements....


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 28, 2014)

s2h said:


> If you got improved results from fasting why not stick with it?...IM isn't my cup of tea but some find it very successful....
> 
> Pictures clearly show good improvements....


I'm thinking about this, of course the fasting wouldn't be as extreme as Ramadan. I would still take in fluids. I'm thinking about fasting through till lunch time at work on weekdays. I don't have time for breakfast anyway and usually miss it. Problem I had with Ramadan was getting in the intake I needed,  I was always low on protein, etc.

My new plan may look like this

Meal 1: small lunch at work @12pm
Meal 2: protein shake between leaving work and an hour pre-workout 5pm
Workout @7pm
Meal 3: postworkout extravaganza feast! @9pm
Meal 4: pre-bed shake @11pm

Basically a fast of 12 to 14hrs a day. My diets in the past never included breakfast, my first meal was always lunch for years now. Im not a breakfast person, when I do eat breakfast I sometimes have to force it. Ive been kind of intermittent fasting for years even though I wasn't technically doing it in a scheduled manner.

On weekends I can still do the same especially since I sleep in anyway and have breakfast at lunch time lol


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Chest the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look great Rambo. Keep it up! You are a dedicated man.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 28, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> You look great Rambo. Keep it up! You are a dedicated man.


Thanks man, hard work pays off.


----------



## SFW (Jul 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> Lmao those are my wife's 10lbers, I should have used them to pump up lol




LivingToLearn uses the same ones at his desk at work!



Ive actually done a protein sparing fast several times. Which is just whey protein and water, nothing else. Moderator Built suggested it a while back and it does work. Its just torture because my stomach acid burns a hole through me without real food.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 28, 2014)

SFW said:


> LivingToLearn uses the same ones at his desk at work!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive actually done a protein sparing fast several times. Which is just whey protein and water, nothing else. Moderator Built suggested it a while back and it does work. Its just torture because my stomach acid burns a hole through me without real food.


Lol.

Interesting, I was only on test during this. I'd probably starve with only whey and water.


----------

